# MD Superstrong Ti 460 Driver (Square)



## GB72 (Jan 25, 2009)

WIth the soft winter fairways killing any run on my current driver (and with an admission that I probably need more loft anyway) I started looking for a reasonably priced 12 degree driver. I started off looking at the Benny in the sales but they soon sold out so started looking at last year's MD offerings. As the new model was only Â£20 more, however, I decided to give one a try. 

This was my first square driver and I was pleased to discover that the head shape was not at all off putting at address. If anything, I found the straighter edges easier to line up. In fact, the head itself is a bit of a beauty. The face and sole have a lovely matt grey finish that makes a change from some of the garish offerings on the market. 

While on the subject of appearance, however, the attractiveness of the rest of the club is down to personal taste. The shaft is a bright orange/yellow and whilst the matt finish tones it down a little, some may still find it offputting.

It may be a bit picky, but I would have also preferred a Golf Pride dual compound grip as used by the likes of Benross in this price bracket as opposed to the yellow UST grip. That said, it seems to do a reasonable job so no major complaint there.

Performance wise, this club excelled. To put it simply, I have never hit as many fairways as I have hit today and the 39 points in the comp today is fair evidence of this. It has not added much, if any, distance to my drives but that was not the aim. I wanted carry and consistency and it has given me that in spades. Confidence of the tee was high all through the round. It also produces a very satisfactory sound. It is quiet by modern standards but not dull sounding as my Callaway is. 

Overall, this could be the best money that I have spent on a driver in a long while, and I have bought a few. The intention was to keep this club for Winter use but if early signs are anything to go by, this one is going to be in the bag through the Summer as well.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice report!
Did you go the "offset" route or have the standard club?
I have to agree with the shaft comment though!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 25, 2009)

I went with the standard option. I tried this one, the regular head and the offset and this came out the best.


----------

